# Real-Time Workshop, simulink, matlab y el serial



## edward_2005 (Jul 11, 2006)

bueno básicamente necesito una ayudita, tengo un proyecto de la U, en el cual debemos adquirir datos por el serial y estos procesarlos en simulink y esto en tiempo real, que tiene algún conocimiento que me pueda contribuir.


----------



## Apollo (Mar 1, 2007)

er

Saludos


----------

